# 5i research



## rinoscar (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi everyone,

In general, what is your take on 5i? Looking at the website is making me want to subscribe. Really like the way they present themselves, the fact that they don't manage money and they are are not allowed to buy any canadian stocks they cover.


Thanks


----------



## gt_23 (Jan 18, 2014)

rinoscar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> In general, what is your take on 5i? Looking at the website is making me want to subscribe. Really like the way they present themselves, the fact that they don't manage money and they are are not allowed to buy any canadian stocks they cover.
> 
> ...


They are neither sell- nor buy-side, so chances of conflict of interest are low, so it really just comes down to the quality of their research in terms of the alpha it nets you. See if they can provide some sort of track record based on their work in the past and if it's not too expensive relative to the size of your account, go for it.

However, they are still fairly new...


----------



## Squash500 (May 16, 2009)

5i research is run by Peter Hodson, who has a very impressive financial resume.

http://business.financialpost.com/author/peterhodson/


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

He is also the editor of the Canadian Money Saver magazine.


----------



## jaybee (Nov 28, 2014)

Folks, I know this is an old post, but just wondering if anyone can share some experiences. Worth subscribing or not?


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

jaybee said:


> Folks, I know this is an old post, but just wondering if anyone can share some experiences. Worth subscribing or not?


was of low value for me so i cancelled but i really enjoy the Canadian Money Saver magazine


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

larry81 said:


> was of low value for me so i cancelled but i really enjoy the Canadian Money Saver magazine


 ... how about MoneySense? That is CMS vs. MS, which would you pick of the two?


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... how about MoneySense? That is CMS vs. MS, which would you pick of the two?


I would pick both of them, and this is what i did !


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

jaybee said:


> Folks, I know this is an old post, but just wondering if anyone can share some experiences. Worth subscribing or not?


I subscribed the first year they were in business.
Can't recall that I did any buys based on their recos, but did track their portfolio.
Some big winners ; some big losers.
As always, one would have to use strict money management to avoid losses and preserve profits.

The most useful aspect of the service is that they promptly answer questions that subscribers have on any Cdn stock; whether it's part of the portfolio or not.

*ADDED:*
Here's an example of a question answered; nailed it with the "$20" comment.




host image


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*CSU KXS DSG (all on TSX)*

_“Investing Insights and Industry Analysis”_ on the above three companies.

https://www.5iresearch.ca/blog/inve...nalysis-canadian-software-as-a-service-saas-2



> As a reminder, the “Industry-At-A-Glace” blogs are not meant to serve as full company analyses or investment recommendations. Rather, the series is an introductory comparative discussion on industry constituent companies and drivers of return. Investors are encouraged to perform their own due diligence.


_______________________________
If inappropriate, go ahead and delete.


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

*Tax Loss Selling for 2017*



> As it should be no surprise, materials and energy companies are the primary constituents of this list.


https://www.5iresearch.ca/blog/top-tax-loss-selling-stocks-2017

The only one I own on the list is AAV - Advantage Oil & Gas.
My loss isn't large enough to make jumping in and out worthwhile, but I will be keeping an eye on it for further accumulation.


----------



## mars (Mar 11, 2014)

I own Fr - First Majestic. I am down a little but not a lot and will be holding on at the moment. I have been writing covered calls on it all year and have done well with it. I currently have one that expires in January. After tax loss selling I would like to see it jump a little as it will make for better premium come time to write another call.


----------

